# Info help on this Arnold-Schwinn "The World"



## spook1s (Sep 8, 2010)

Can any of you folks help me out with any info on this bike? I'm guessing PRE 1925, model 101 or 110, Juvenile girl's??

She has her head badge so that was helpful! I'm guessing she is missing her original rims but I don't know?
She is for sale if anybody is interested in any possible trades/purchase?


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Sep 8, 2010)

If the rear hub is a Morrow, it'll have a 2 digit date code, letter for year, and number for quarter of the year. A1 would be the 1st quarter of 1931, which is the earliest identified. If it's a New Departure, the brake arm will say Model A or C likely, those were only made until the next model supersedes it. I forget the exact dates, but the popular Model D came out in the mid-late 30s, and made into the early 50s. I'm sure one of our early bike experts knows the dates ny heart!


----------



## sam (Sep 8, 2010)

The crank may also have a date cast in it.


----------



## spook1s (Sep 9, 2010)

*Pre 1916 Arnold- Schwinn & Co. World model 102*

I found a patd. date of Oct 20, 1914 on the rear stand bracket. I know this doesn't mean much more than when the stand or bracket itself was patented. I'm wondering where on the rear hub should I be looking? It does say Morrow on the brake arm. I don't see any other letters yet. I'm not sure if these are the correct wheels, so the hubs may be wrong too. I haven't tried to disassemble the bike at all. I'm not sure how much of the "Antique Grime" I want to remove!  The seat reads Mesinger 1-2.
Does anybody have any pics of a bike like this one in good original shape or restored? It looks like this one may have been a very beautiful color of blue and white?


----------



## spook1s (Sep 9, 2010)

I just found a nice site called re-cycle.com It gives a great history of Arnold-Schwinn and Co.  It would seem that "The World" model of bicycles was produced from 1895 to 1916.... At least that's what that site says?

On another site, I also found info. that helps identify the bike as a model 102. 

So now I know it is a 1916 or earlier Arnold-Schwinn & Co.  World  model 102.


----------



## rustNspokes (Sep 10, 2010)

I believe "The World" badge lasted until sometime around 1925-1930 ish. Then around 1939 they started with the "New World" name.


----------

